# Hanging up the compound.



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Injury has taken away ability to draw a compound so selling my stuff in classifieds. All in good shape, and higher end products. Used but not abused, Thanks for looking, would be great for starter to intermediate bow hunters.-Mike


----------

